# Serrasalmus Irritans



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

I just picked up a Serrasalmus irritans yesterday -- very very rare and i am very very happy -- my favorite piranha hands down -- just had to post it --















so now i have 2 tanks running...not ideal but ok as i love my Rhom as well.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Pics?

Congrats on the score


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i will post as soon as i can -- i was in a rush yesterday -- wife rushing me out the door to take our son bike riding...hopefully I can get some posted tonight or tomorrow...i was not planning on buying another piranha -- but i have not seen an irritans for sale in Canada for a very very long time -- no way i was going to pass on it.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

These are the best pic i could take...I will take more when he is in better home and i actually turn on lights above him.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looking good, hows its personality? Accepting food yet?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks -- he is awesome he ate 3 hours after i put him in and last night he came right up to the top and ate before it even hit the water -- very outgoing....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's awesome!
I've always heard they were pretty vivacious, pugnacious, aggressive Serras... mine never really repsponded well though.
Would love to see some video of this guy feeding... any chance?


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

i will try to make a video -- i suck at these things -- but i will try -- by the way this guy is the most outgoing piranha ever -- he eats no matter what i am doing to his tank --
i added more gravel and put a new background and then he looked hungry as i was putting in the gravel, he ate while my hands where in the tank...i cannot believe his personality..


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats on your irritans! After not having a tank for over 15 years, I finally set a used 75 that I picked up for a $100, and is now occupied by a delightfully pugnacious irritans. Very, very happy with this little guy!


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

That is good to hear...mine hides all day and is very shy -- but he is pretty cool when he eats...
i had him in a 30 gallon but i recently moved him to a 10 gallon to be honest..he will be in there for now until i decide what to finally do with him.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> That is good to hear...mine hides all day and is very shy -- but he is pretty cool when he eats...
> i had him in a 30 gallon but i recently moved him to a 10 gallon to be honest..he will be in there for now until i decide what to finally do with him.


Mine does the same. When they are small, they assume any large moving object is a potential predator. If you put some (sacrificial) dithers in with him, you will see more of him. As he grows, he will become bolder and more aggressive.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

yohanan, they dont grow any bigger than 6 inches ( maybe 7 tops) and he is already 5.5 inches...it is an irritans piranha and that is there top size...
I have been keeping piranha for over 40 years...thanks brother for the advice but i am well versed in the world of piranha...
post a pic of your irritans -- as are you sure it is an irritans ...perhaps you have a sanchezi or a compressus....irritans are very very hard to come by.


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> yohanan, they dont grow any bigger than 6 inches ( maybe 7 tops) and he is already 5.5 inches...it is an irritans piranha and that is there top size...
> I have been keeping piranha for over 40 years...thanks brother for the advice but i am well versed in the world of piranha...
> post a pic of your irritans -- as are you sure it is an irritans ...perhaps you have a sanchezi or a compressus....irritans are very very hard to come by.


[/quote]sorry about poor resolution, phone camera is all I have. Fish is 2" long
I am having trouble posting picture, I'll try again.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

yep you got an irritans -- Congrats --


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> yep you got an irritans -- Congrats --


A delightfully pugnacious one despite being only 2". Thanks


----------

